# Oklacon 2008: Anyone going?



## SpikeBlu (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm just curious to see who is going to Oklacon 2008 this year. I myself plan to try and raise enough money to go. Particularly to tent out or get an A-Frame. 

Anyway, if you are going, and a frequent visitor to the con, let me know and tell me what I should expect or be prepared for there, or any convention. See this will be my first so I kinda don't have a clue what to expect.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL. I've lived in Oklahoma for the past six years and I've never gone there once. I figure if I do go, it'll only be for a lark, because I will not fursuit, network, or yiff with anyone. I'll just walk around like a Japanese tourist with my big ass camera, laughing, pointing, and taking pictures of all the depraved sadsacks there.


----------



## xDCJx (Apr 5, 2008)

Hrm, Oklahoma? How big is the con?


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 5, 2008)

xDCJx said:
			
		

> Hrm, Oklahoma? How big is the con?



By Oklahoma standards? Huge. By better-known con standards? Minuscule.


----------



## feilen (May 17, 2008)

I'm hoping to go to this one. I'm only 15 though, and need to get the parent release form thing. (Not going so well so far)


----------



## Xanthe (May 19, 2008)

I will not be returning because the drive is just too much for me. 14 hours one way, no thanks. But I did have a good time despite the fact that my mate and I froze at night.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 22, 2008)

Oklacon is one I've always wanted to go to, but it's a bit far away from me. (Estimated driving time, according to Mapquest, is 13 hours) 

If anyone around me is driving, though...I'd definitely be tempted. Otherwise, it's just too far for me at the moment.


----------



## Erro (May 22, 2008)

It's not terribly far for me, it will depend on if I have my motorcycle by then or not.


----------



## BigBoobsMcGoo (May 30, 2008)

Where you live??? I've got a long-ass drive too. I'm in TN. If you're close and want to go together, I'm so game!


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 30, 2008)

BigBoobsMcGoo said:


> Where you live??? I've got a long-ass drive too. I'm in TN. If you're close and want to go together, I'm so game!



I live in Alabama. I would totally be willing to make the drive to meet you somewhere, if I could ride with you, and pay part of the gas. I live in Birmingham, so depended on where you live in TN, it might take me 2-4 hours to get to you, but I'm pretty cool with that. It's the 14 hours that is daunting...

It'll be easier to keep contact with you by e-mail (I'm moving, to where there is no internet and won't be able to keep up with the forums) so drop me a line at kumochan@gmail.com if you're interested in ride-share.


----------

